# Lighting Fireworks With A Slingshot



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A recent challenge was set on the Community forum to light a firework by first lighting a match and then lighting the wick on the firework resulting in detonation . I was lucky to find a stray M-100 firecracker in a drawer in the house . We just celebrated the 4th of July so all my fireworks got used . This is my submission to the contest .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are the MAN!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Marty


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

You always make it look so easy!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> You are the MAN!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles





Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Marty





Wingshooter said:


> You always make it look so easy!


Thanks for watching and the kind words . You guys are the best !


----------

